# Choice of Two Tires.



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Which ones should I get?

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...245&dVeh=dVeh&pc=38448&rd=17&vid=008805&ar=45

or

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...245&dVeh=dVeh&pc=43426&rd=17&vid=008805&ar=45

The guy at discount said the Yokos provided a little better traction, but the BFGs were better riding and would get a few more miles on them. Right now I have the craptastic stock ones on it and they suck for launching, I need a little more tire, but dont want to go bigger or DRs or $1,000 either.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't think the BFG's would be much better than the stock BFG's IMO. Gopodyear also make a ZR gatorback that fits. The Tire Rack has those for 137.00.


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I don't think the BFG's would be much better than the stock BFG's IMO. Gopodyear also make a ZR gatorback that fits. The Tire Rack has those for 137.00.


Ack, after owning a '00 Mustang GT and '01 Mustang Bullitt that came with the ZR Gatorbacks I'd highly recommend not getting those. They are hard as rocks and have horrible wet weather traction. The only good thing about them is with conservative driving you can get 35K+ miles out of them.



RevnR6, 

I have no personal experiance with them, but I have read good comments about the Yokos.

:cheers


----------



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

I also had a Bullitt with the Goodyears and they sucked. I went to buy BFG's and ended up with Nitto 555 Extremes and they are one of the best tires I have ever had. I will probably go with them on the Goat.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Yokohama is a very good tire......


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Michelin Pilot Sport 2's all the way!!


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree with the pilos sports - they will replace my OEM tires when the time comes.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> I agree with the pilos sports - they will replace my OEM tires when the time comes.



Yes but then I will be paying a grand for them. It will be like 3-4 hundred less for the Yokos. Sounds like those are the ones I will get.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Nitto 555's and the Extreme Drag Radials.

Lowered the D/R's to 18 psi at the track, talk about hooked :rofl: 

The D/R's don't last long, so after a thousand or so miles, will throw two more 555's on. They still hook good. Several of the "herd" have them.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I run Pilot Sports, and they are GREAT for the street in every aspect. 

Now if you are looking for traction specifically, and don't mind only getting 10k miles out of a set. The Kumho V700s are the way to go! They stick like glue, handle like MAD, and are cheap. But they won't last as long as the other, harder tires.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Michelin Pilot Sport 2's all the way!!


Do they make them in a size for the GTO? I looked at the tirerack and it didn't show a 245/45/17. I had PS2's on the Z06 and they are worth every penny.


----------

